# a worried new bengal owner



## tajthebengal (Aug 5, 2009)

Hiya Folks

Me and my Partner got a 12 week old bengal kitten yesterday evening. Since he has been in the house he has been very very scared of us and everything around him, he shakes with fear, we leave him to roam and we arnt attempting to pick him up, he isnt eating the food we put out because he is to scared to go near it. He has managed to climb everything in the kitchen where he is kept at night, so he is obviously trying to adventure while we are asleep

He just hides all the time. Im worried that he isnt going to eat properly and get ill and also that he will remain scared of us both.

Is this normal and how long will it last?
Your help is very much appretiated

thanks!
A worried bengal owner!


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

A lot of cats take a few days to settle in and, as you only got him yesterday, I wouldn't worry too much yet.

Leave him some nice food out and ignore him, he should start to get more adventurous but let it be on his terms.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, it's not particularly unusual. It would be best if you could keep him in the kitchen and give him somewhere to hide. 

If it's any encouragement to you, I have two kittens that I am intending to keep from my present litter, 13 weeks old and both have been handled by several children and have gone visiting - one has gone visiting twice. I moved them into the house on Sdunay, and just making the journey from their kitten quarters into the house was enough to make them hide in a kitchen unit under the sink (there is a hole!) and they were curled up together in a colander the next morning. The girl started coming out of hiding the next day, but the boy only after three days. This is just in an unfamiliar environment, their Mum is still around and they know me. It must be far worse for a kitten that has to get used to new people as well and it takes a very confident kitten to be able to cope with it all without hiding. The last but one new kitten I bought (who came from another breeder so had to get used to me as well) also hid under the sink to start with but she's lovely now. I'm sure your boy will be fine in a few days.

Liz


----------



## tajthebengal (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi 

Thank you very much for your advice, i really do hope he comes out of his shell, i have taken today off to help him settle in, i have been popping into the kitchen every now and then and talking to him while i do things, he seems alittle better.

Thank you 

Charlotte


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Sounds like he hasnt been socialized too well but he could jsut be scared of his new home, keep him in one room with food/drink./loo/hiding places don't keep picking him up and let him watch you go about your day.

What I do is whistle when I come in the room so they know its me coming in he should soon come out to great you, take it slow


----------



## tajthebengal (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi All 

Just a little update, Taj my little Bengal kitten is now doing great, he is no longer scared of us and is very happy.

We made the decision to get his sister to keep him company, it seems to have done the trick they are very happy together and follow each other everywhere and making a mess hehe! 

Charlotte


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Excellent news


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Great news Charlotte


----------

